# FR: méchant - place de l'adjectif



## Callmedude

I need help on another adjective mechant, I'm thinking it goes after the noun since it's a quality. Thanks!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## ascoltate

Beauty Age Goodness Size (BAGS) generally go before (méchant refers to goodness). But "méchant" can go before or after - de méchantes filles / des filles méchantes


----------



## gaylep

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if the adjectives [...] and *méchant *go before or after the noun? I've seen them both after the noun, and I asked a French college prof what she thought, as well. She's actually always been confused by these two adjectives, having seen them at times before and at times after.

Any help/explanation would be greatly appreciated,

Christina


----------



## Lezert

Hello,
I would say that "méchant" can be before or after ( _c'est un homme méchant_ or _c'est un méchant homme_ ) 

[...]


----------



## Red_Cactus

Hi all

I was wondering about the position of "méchant".

I was observing a French lesson in a school during which they were working on a version of _les trois petits cochons.

_The American/Canadian video they were using used the phrasing "le grand méchant loup" (the big bad wolf?) whereas the teacher refered to the wolf as "le loup méchant".

Does it matter whether méchant goes before or after the noun it describes? Does adding "grand" make the difference in this sentence?

Thanks

Red_cactus


----------



## arundhati

You can have a look here, and there are several threads about this topic on WR.


----------



## janpol

On pourrait presque ranger "méchant" dans la catégorie des adjectifs  qui changent de sens en changeant de place :
Un chien méchant = agressif, qui mord
j'ai fait un méchant repas = médiocre, mauvais;  une méchante bicoque = inconfortable, mal contruite


----------



## Chimel

Red_Cactus said:


> The American/Canadian video they were using used the phrasing "le grand méchant loup" (the big bad wolf?) whereas the teacher refered to the wolf as "le loup méchant".
> 
> Does it matter whether méchant goes before or after the noun it describes? Does adding "grand" make the difference in this sentence?


Did the teacher say "le loup méchant"? Then he is wrong. It must definitely be "le méchant loup" (with or without "grand", it makes no difference).

But perhaps he said "*un* loup méchant"? This could go, although "un méchant loup" is far more common.

"BAGS" adjectives (see Ascoltate's post on this thread) usually comme before the noun. With "un/une", you sometimes have the choice, especially when there is an adverb like "très", "assez"...:
une jeune femme / une femme (très, assez, encore...) jeune

But with "le/la/les", it must be with the adjective before: la jeune femme.


----------



## GerardM

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry to add to the confusion but I would like to say that if, in a text, there are 3 or more ladies including a young one, after the descriptions, I can *also* say "la femme jeune est celle que je préfère". there are 3 or more dogs including one "méchant" (and only one), after the descriptions, I can *also* say "le chien méchant est celui que j'ai vu hier dans la rue sans sa laisse".

so "jeune", "la", "le", another case with the adjective coming after the noun when it's a specific one.

Not that simple the place of these adjectives in French.


----------



## Chimel

[...]

It _is_ a difficult matter! So I realize that _méchant_ usually comes before the noun, but everybody knows the board _Attention: chien méchant_ at some houses, as Janpol points out. Why is it so? Do you think this could also go as a sort of generic term, like _femme jeune_?

Janpol: I would leave the other meaning of _méchant_ aside (_un méchant repas_ and son on) as it is quite literary and the subject is complicated enough for our non-francophone friends...


----------



## janpol

CITATION : "I would leave the other meaning of _méchant_ aside (_un du méchant repas_ and son on) as it is quite literary and the subject is complicated enough for our non-francophone friends... " 
Bonjour Chimel,
J'entends relativement souvent l'adjectif "méchant" antéposé et ayant le sens de "médiocre", et, même associé à "chien" (un méchant chien = une sorte de corniaud sans doute ridiculement petit, fort laid et ne ressemblant à rien... Les étudiants non francophones apprennent généralement très tôt que certains adjectifs changent de sens en changeant de place, ils découvrent le plus souvent cette particularité uravec "grand" (voire "ancien", "drôle"...) ils peuvent retenir que "méchant" entre dans cette catégorie et cela leur évite de dire une chose qui ne correspond pas du tout à ce qu'ils ont voulu exprimer.​


----------



## Chimel

Bonjour Janpol,

Oui, d'accord, mais c'est pour éviter de faire croire que "un méchant loup" signifie "un loup médiocre". 

Il me semble que, même dans son sens premier, "méchant" est généralement antéposé: un méchant loup, un méchant garçon, une méchante sorcière,... Voir de nombreux exemples dans les contes pour enfants: "C'est alors que la méchante marâtre..."

"Chien méchant" fait exception, je ne sais pas très bien pourquoi. Dès lors, je pense que tu as tort de te baser sur ce seul cas pour en conclure que "méchant" fait partie des adjectifs qui changent de sens en changeant de place.


----------



## janpol

Chimel, "Des enfants méchants, des gens méchants, des animaux méchants..."
je reconnais que cet adjectif est un exemple moins "parfait" que grand, propre, ancien ou drôle (encore que "propre"...), c'est pourquoi, dans mon premier message, j'ai dit qu'on "pouvait *presque* le ranger etc..."
En tout cas, ça me semble suffisant pour que le changement de sens de ce mot à occurence élevée soit signalé à des élèves.
Tu parlais d'emploi littéraire à propos du "2è sens"... or je l'entends dans de l'oral plutôt relâché, alors je me  demande s'il s'agit d'un régionalisme...


----------



## Chimel

janpol said:


> Chimel, "Des enfants méchants, des gens méchants, des animaux méchants..."


Oui, c'est vrai, où avais-je la tête? Il y a au moins autant d'exemples dans un sens que dans l'autre. 

Pour le deuxième sens: ici, je ne l'entends guère et je le ressens donc comme assez littéraire. Il se peut qu'il soit resté vivant dans d'autres régions.


----------



## marii8

est-ce qu'on dit " la fille méchante" ou " la méchante fille" ?


----------



## franc 91

If you want to put more emphasis on the adjective, you would say 'oh la méchante fille' (though I probably would find myself saying 'oh la vilaine' or 'oh la garce')


----------



## Nicoco93

[…] Sinon, je suis d'accord, la méchante fille est mieux.


----------



## dratuor

[…]

I'd say 'oh la méchante fille' but 'attention à elle, c'est une fille méchante'

in short if you want emphasis in an elliptic sentence then go with 'méchante fille' but if it's just to describ her as mean in the middle of a sentence then use 'fille méchante'

I hope it's clear


----------



## Mikamocha

I have noticed that méchant is sometimes placed before the noun and after the noun. Is there a reason?  How would one say the mean teacher? "le prof méchant" ou "le méchant prof"?


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

If you're looking to translate _*the *mean teacher_, then _le méchant professeur_ is indeed a better bet.

..._Le méchant professeur qui m'a crié dessus a été renvoyé_ ("The mean teacher who had yelled at me was fired").
..._La méchante sorcière s’avança_ ("The wicked witch stepped forward").
...etc.

On the other hand, if your sentence reads _*He is a* mean teacher_, then both _C'est un professeur méchant_ and _C'est un méchant professeur_ are correct and commonly used, depending on the context. 

If you put it after the noun, _méchant _simply means _mean_, _unpleasant_. If you put it after the noun, then it's more like _nasty, wicked, evil, heartless._ Needless to say you'll find it after the noun much more frequently in everyday conversation (while the other version would be more literary).

I've found this table here:


> *Adjective*
> *Typical translation before the noun**Typical translation after the noun**jeune*youngyounger, not old*méchant**unpleasant, nasty (affair)**unpleasant, badly-behaved (child, dog)**possible*possible, potentialpossible, feasible*rare*rare, preciousrare, infrequent*sale*unpleasant, nasty, rotten (e.g. "a nasty affair")dirty (as in clothes)*simple*simple, pure (e.g. "a simple question of...")simple, not complex*véritable*real, seriousreal, genuine
> *vrai*real, seriousreal, true


----------

